# need info on mold inhibitor



## lorriekay56 (Aug 21, 2005)

Where can I buy mold inhibitor for my fruit fly cultures?


----------



## infinity (Aug 21, 2005)

I asked my father (Ph.D in chemistry) about this just now actually... I want to make the same stuff... He said that many mould inhibitors are just copper sulphate... so if you have an old chemistry kit somewhere, just disolve a crystal in some water and you won't need much at all. a crystal the size of a grain of salt is more than enough! Or to be safe, disolve that in about a teaspoon of water and take a few drops of that


----------



## Samzo (Aug 21, 2005)

i think a trip to my science department is in order *runs of with a bag*


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2005)

www.carolina.com is where I get the medium. I recommend you just buy the medium which already contains the mold inhibitor. BTW this is the wrong forum for this topic so I am moving it.


----------



## Executor of Fruit Flies (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm currently trying out apple vinegar as an inhibitor. Any vinegar will work though. It seems to work fine. It's been two weeks and no mold. I just didn't want to mail order for anything right now. The recipe I'm using, from anaspid.org, is:

1 cup banana

1 cup apple sauce

2 cups oatmeal

1 tablespoon vinegar

Just mash it all up together real good. Production isn't as good as the store bought culture I had before, but probably because I used netting instead of paper towels as extra climbing/pupating space.

Edit: replaced netting with paper towels and production increased significantly.


----------

